# Paul Washer And The Gospel



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 13, 2008)

Take 10 minutes to watch this. 

2008 January — Wilderness Road Baptist


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 14, 2008)

It's gone...


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 14, 2008)

Showing for me, thanks! I love Paul Washer.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 14, 2008)

houseparent said:


> Showing for me, thanks! I love Paul Washer.



That's weird. It's playing now.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 14, 2008)

[video=youtube;1QbWYFsI2G8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QbWYFsI2G8[/video]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 14, 2008)

Strange, I taught on Galatians 1 yesterday and noted the necessity of the Cross with some parallel ideas.

Good stuff.


----------

